# Flavour World Baker Boys Peppermint Tart



## LeislB (17/10/21)

I was fortunate enough to receive a sample of this profile to review from @Flavour world Sa, many thanks for this awesome treat.

The opinion expressed here is my own based on my personal tastes. I have no affiliation with the juice maker or supplier.

*My review follows:*

*Device:* Vapor storm Puma, dual18650 mod
*Atty:* My go to dessert tank - Dead Rabbit V2 RTA 
*Coils:* Lazy Panda Nano Aliens V2, 2.5mm lD, 0.2 ohm resistance
*Wattage: *65-75W
*Cotton:* G-Taste Shoelace
Mixture: 18% as recommended
*VG/PG: *70/30
*Nic Strength: *1.8mg
*Nic Brand:* TFM Prime Nic 100mg/ml PG

*Smell:*
Beautifully balanced strong Caramel with mint backing and a sweet tennis biscuit base. 

*Finger Test:*
Right off the bat I can taste a very strong Peppermint. This is followed with a coating of Caramel. I don't get any biscuit.

*Vaping:*
Majority dessert flavours unfortunately make me cough, this one is thankfully an exception. I found the airflow closed just under half way was a perfect vape at 65W. I was very worried that this would be an overwhelminlg minty vape. I'm delighted to report that while the mint is one of the dominant flavours its the perfect amount. On the inhale you immediately get a sweet mint and feel the mintiness in your nose. There is a distinctive biscuit with ever so slight coconut accent. It's followed by a rich, creamy and absolutely delicious caramel. The lasting flavour on the palette is caramel and a tennis biscuit vibe with a wiff of mint.

*Off Notes:*
I let the juice steep for just over 2 weeks. There were no off notes at all.

*Final thoughts:*
This is a delicious, not overly sweet caramel mint dessert sensation. If you think about those Peppermint crisp tarts from 80's parties with cream on top and shavings of Peppermint crisp, this is exactly that in a vape juice. I find mint dominates most juices I've tried but this one achieves a precise balance. I would highly recommend this juice to all vapers to try.

I vape predominantly icy fruit juices but this is a deliciously welcome change.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 3


----------

